# Dubai V Hong Kong - Currently in London and offered both by work



## ramjet (Jun 21, 2008)

afternoon all,

I am a 32 year old australian who has been living in london for last 4 years earning £100,000 a year in recruitment and been offered to transfer / a promotion to either Dubai or Hong Kong. My fiance is in a similar position salary wise and transfer wise

Our main objective with the move is to save money, more healthier lifestyle and progress career faster. we plan to stay away for 2 years.

does anyone have any advice or can compare HK and Dubai re;

lifestyle, ability to save money and what the markets are like at the moment (London is bad!!!)

Thanks


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I have never been to Hong Kong but on this occasion I would say Hong Kong over Dubai. I can't see you earning 100k stirling here.


----------



## ramjet (Jun 21, 2008)

have already been offered the money - what i am trying to work out is how much do people save / send back to the mothership! i am hearing all kinds of stories i.e. the glory days are over to you can tuck away half your income.......


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

If you're earning that amount of money in Dubai you can easily save money IF YOU TEMPER YOUR LIFESTYLE  It's easy to fall into the expat trap and live in an expensive apartment, buy new cars, eat out every night and shop constantly. And believe me, these things are a lot cheaper in Dubai than they are in London or Oz. But they do add up. You can save money if you are sensible.

Hong Kong is not tax-free but a lot more cosmopolitan and I would say, more similar to London. I've found Dubai to be quite similar to Oz with an Arabic flavour. It's a brilliant lifestyle and we chose it because we were sick of the hustle, bustle and stress of London. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

ramjet said:


> have already been offered the money - what i am trying to work out is how much do people save / send back to the mothership! i am hearing all kinds of stories i.e. the glory days are over to you can tuck away half your income.......



you have been offered a package of 750,000 dhs per year for recruitment? sounds a bit high if you ask me - or is that what they are saying you can earn?


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

If your move is primarily motivated by the uk market downturn then the UAE is probably a good bet, their economy is (for the moment) driven by inward investment and should thrive for a good few years yet. Having said that so is China, but probably more susceptible to global market forces. My opinion only ofcourse. £100k p.a. though is very good, hats off to you and make hay while the sun's shining!!


----------



## ramjet (Jun 21, 2008)

BLM - thanks for your advice, sounds like your reasons for moving to dubai are similar to our own. after shopping and eating out like a madman in London the only expense i am keen on is a beach club membership!! how much are they and where would you advise? cheers


----------



## ramjet (Jun 21, 2008)

GA - 2/3 guaranteed in salary. 1/3 in bonuses.


----------



## ramjet (Jun 21, 2008)

talisman - that is what i was thinking. cheers


----------

